# Pixelstyle



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

hallöchen,

jemand ne ahnung wie das geht? (header)

http://www.wowwebdesigns.com/


thx


----------



## Duddle (21. Oktober 2002)

http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?...id=84357&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

sehr informativ  ... jeder pixel einzeln... klar


----------



## shiver (21. Oktober 2002)

lol, wie soll man es sonst machen?

es gibt nicht für alles n filter.. *rofl*...

aber ich glaube, du bist so einer, dessen grösster aufwand am besten im drücken eines einzigen knöpfchens besteht...


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Oktober 2002)

jawohl, jeder pixel einzeln!
was denkst du denn?
du drückst auf ein knopf und ps macht dir alles fertig oder wie?*narf*


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

was geht den mit euch aufeinmal ab? wollt ihr mich in der luft zerreißen!


is ja gut....


*in.deckung.geh.und.schutz.sucht*


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Oktober 2002)

> jeder pixel einzeln... klar


in den threads, die durch die suche hervorgekommen sind,
hast du es doch schon gelesen, es gibt nunmal keine 
alternative, das wird sich auch nicht ändern
wenn du nochmals nachfragst bzw. so eine antwort
in den raum wirfst


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

*aus.der.deckung.kurz.raus.komm. und schrei "DACHTE ES GEBE NOCH EINE ANDERE OPTION" .hechtsprung.in.die.deckung*


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Oktober 2002)

das würden leuten wie bei eboy.com um einiges weiter helfen es ist aber (leider) nichts anderes als pixel für pixel vorhanden


----------



## 3DMaxler (22. Oktober 2002)

*deckung.halt* jetzt hät ich da mal noch ne frage... hier läuft doch die werbung von HUK (animierte pixelstylebanner) ... wie lange brauch man den für sowas und das ist doch dann auch richtig teuer bei so einem zeitverschleiß?!


----------



## Robert Martinu (22. Oktober 2002)

Ne Idee wär ein vektororientiertes Programm (ob 2 oder 3 Dimensionen ist eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks)...so bekommst du 80-90% des Bildes im Handumdrehen fertig


----------



## 3DMaxler (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Daishi _
> *Ne Idee wär ein vektororientiertes Programm (ob 2 oder 3 Dimensionen ist eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks)...so bekommst du 80-90% des Bildes im Handumdrehen fertig *




*erblickt.den.ersten.lichtblick.am.himmel* könntest du das vielleicht etwas mehr beschreiben?

danke


----------



## fluessig (22. Oktober 2002)

also meiner meinung nach sind das nur ein haufen farbverläufe die bearbeitet wurden (wiesse pixel im Meer, beige im Sand, usw) Die pixelige Wirkung wird dann durch die gif Konvertierung (=Farbreduzierung) gefördert. Ich find den Style cool. Die Männchen wurden allerdings bestimmt per Hand gemacht. Ist aber nicht soooo viel Arbeit. Man bedenke, dass 2D Videospiele zu 99% auch nur so entstanden sind. Eine Hilfe ist bestimmt, eine Figur per Hand zu zeichnen und dann zu scannen, die Auflösung zu veringern und dann neu zu kolorieren.


----------



## Robert Martinu (22. Oktober 2002)

Man nehme z.B. Corel Draw, zeiche die Formen von Strand,Wänden Decke/Boden und Einrichtung nach. Die Umrisse lassen sich dann problemlos mit Verläufen füllen.

Die Blätter entstehen ähnlich; bekommen aber noch ein paar Löcher in die Alphamaske.

Das Glitzern das Wassers besorgt ein Pinsel der nur ein paar weisse Pixel über eine grössere Fläche verteilt.


Wenn man eine gewisse Vorstellung vom Endergebnis hat und seine Software gut kennt ists eigentlich ein Fall für die Mittagspause


----------



## 3DMaxler (22. Oktober 2002)

naja ... könnten wir bei photoshop bleiben? oder ist das nur mir corel möglich?... wenn einer ne ahnung wie das funtzt würde ich mich freuen wenn er ein tut hätte oder vielleicht ein kleines video aufnimmet.


----------



## Robert Martinu (22. Oktober 2002)

Du könntest für jeden Farbverlauf eine eigene Ebene erstellen und die Umrisse über den zugehörigen Alphakanal definieren.

Allerdings hat Adobe nicht ohne Grund den Illustrator rausgebracht, Photoshop ist da nicht das optimale Werkzeug.


----------



## Kaprolactam (22. Oktober 2002)

Gibts eigentlich Programme die mir schöne Bleistiftzeichnungen oder Kupferstiche á la Albrecht Dürer anfertigen, oder muß ich das Strich für Strich per Hand machen? *gna*

/Kapro

P.S. Das war Ironie, ich will jetzt keine Links zu Zeichenstil-Tutorials mit Photoshop...


----------



## Robert Martinu (22. Oktober 2002)

Du, ich kenn da sogar ein Plugin dafür - nennt sich TWAIN, du brauchst allerdings einen recht sperrigen Dongle dafür.
 :hehe:


----------



## 3DMaxler (22. Oktober 2002)

naja wenn nicht photoshop dann halt ein anders... aber wäre geil wenn es eine step by step anleitung geben würde.


@Kaprolactam


----------



## Johnny (23. Oktober 2002)

Das Thema wurde doch schon x-mal besprochen, dennoch gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit:
Pixel für Pixel selber "malen"!

Close!


----------



## flip (23. Oktober 2002)

also du brauchst auf keinen fall corel dafür.
PS "reicht" dafür auch *lach*
sogar m$paint geht dafür. das hat sogar einige vorteile gegenüber PS.
außer das die ebenen fehlen und man mit der transparenz probleme hat.
ansonsten kann ich mich meinen vorrednern anschließen.
pixel für pixel ist der weg zum ziel.


----------



## 3DMaxler (24. Oktober 2002)

aber dann frag ich mich wieviel die von HUK24 (die werbung hier aufm board) gezahlt haben muss... das kostet doch ein vermögen.


----------



## Jan Seifert (24. Oktober 2002)

kann man so sagen, könntest ja mal die leutechen von eboy (http://www.eboy.com) fragen, was ein einfacher banner mit einem
kleinen filmchen drin kosten würde. soweit ich weiss
ist der hauptsitz in berlin, könntest ja mal anfragen


----------



## 3DMaxler (24. Oktober 2002)

http://www.eboy.com/media/shop/BerlinPoster_BIG.gif  

die page ist ja nur in englisch... naja ne anfrage wäre schon geil...mal schaun vielleicht schreib ich dennen morgen mal und frag mal unverbindlich nach


----------



## Robert Martinu (24. Oktober 2002)

> also du brauchst auf keinen fall corel dafür.



Hängt davon ab, wie man brauchen definiert.
Grundsätzlich lässt sich jedes Bild in Notepad erstellen - ist nur eine Frage des ROI und des veranschlagten Stundensatzes;-).


----------



## 3DMaxler (24. Oktober 2002)

ROI?


----------



## Robert Martinu (24. Oktober 2002)

Return Of Investment.

Liegt der Kaufpreis eines Programmes unter Zeitersparnis*Stundensatz(+Steuervorteile usw)? Die Frage kann bei der Entscheidung über eine Anschaffung schon mal sinnvoll sein. Jede Minute, die du darüber hinaus einsparst geht direkt auf dein Konto...


----------

